# NBA Finals Game 5: Heat @ Mavs (6/9 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, June 9, 2011 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Ben

...please...


----------



## futuristxen

Well in theory Lebron can't play any worse...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Could this be considered the biggest game of his career? Gotta be close to it.


----------



## PoetLaureate

It's easily the biggest game of his and Chris Bosh's career. Funny thing is Bosh is usually the one who has the pressure on him to perform in these big games. Lebron is secretly being the hero and taking all the attention away so Chris can do his thing in peace. It was the plan all along.


----------



## Wade County

Biggest game of the season. And biggest of Lebron and Bosh's careers, definitely.

How LBJ responds to this will say a lot about the guy.


----------



## futuristxen

Three game series now. With us having home court. Lebron definitely has a chance to change the narrative starting now. If he plays great the last two/three games, no one will really be able to say anything about Game 4 without looking foolish.

Of course having watched Lebron's entire career, it's very likely that he's done for the series.


----------



## Wade County

Well, if he responds with a monster triple double - that'd shut everyone up.

I just hope he's aggressive. If he misses he misses, but to not even get shots up or put the clamps on defensively....gahhhh what a waste that Game 4 was...any positive contribution from Lebron in the 4th and we'd probably be heading into game 5 up 3-1.

As it is, 3 game series with home court. Odds are still in our favour - despite the doom and gloom.


----------



## Wade County

Surely Lebron cant play that poorly again though.

Hope we respond - I still feel sick thinking about this.


----------



## futuristxen

If he's not going to shoot, we need to play him at the point so he can be a facilitator. It's pointless to have him off the ball when he's not a threat to try and score.


----------



## sknydave

I expect him to have a monstrous game, but it will be tricky considering how aggressive Wade has been. They will need to find a happy medium


----------



## futuristxen

I've watched his entire career. He's never really responded to pressure/trash talking--all of the things that used to fuel guys like Kobe/Jordan. He just isn't like that. He pretty much lives in a weird bubble above everyone. He is very detatched away from the court(I guess you'd have to be, growing up with the pressure he has had).

So I mean, I don't think if he plays a good game it will have anything to do with anything anybody has said, or says to him. Lebron will do what Lebron wants to do. He wants to win, but he thinks he knows how to do it better than anyone else, and I'm not sure he's convinced that shooting a bunch of times on this defense is the way to do it.

To be honest, the main thing I'm looking for in game 5 is for Lebron to play better defense. He was awful defensively last night. And that is IMO what cost us the game. He ran out of gas and let Terry run circles around him--which is weird considering he had no problem staying in front of Derrick Rose. I almost feel like he's been resting on offense because he's wanted to be so impactful defensively. But last night, it just wasn't happening.

Long story short...who really knows what Lebron will do in Game 5. 

It's crazy though. Win or lose the story always seems to be Lebron this year. If Wade wins finals MVP, the story isn't going to be Wade winning the MVP, it's going to be Lebron not getting Finals MVP. It's a really weird place in sports Lebron now inhabits. Somehow the entire sports world turned into Lebron's jilted ex-girlfriend.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I think I'm gonna have to watch the game on mute tomorrow. They are gonna spend ALL GAME talking about Lebron's game 4 regardless of his performance in game 5.


----------



## Smithian

FYI, here is some video of what is believed to be Spo mic'd up confronting refs and then the team after Game 4; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jICvEEqOtEg

(Not safe for work, harsh language)

:flay:


----------



## Wade County

****ting myself about this game. So scared haha.


----------



## futuristxen

Haha you want to know a game to **** yourself about...how about game 6 if we lose this game...


----------



## sMaK

Not sure if I've ever been this nervous about a game, in any sport. The stakes of the game combined with me wanting Lebron to answer the critics has me worried as hell lol


----------



## IbizaXL

our offense stagnating in the 4th qt has been our achilles heel. Its what gives the Mavs a chance to come back and win. if we tone down the ass-backwards iso plays and move the ball more in crunch time we can win this.


----------



## James Worthy

Smithian said:


> FYI, here is some video of what is believed to be Spo mic'd up confronting refs and then the team after Game 4; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jICvEEqOtEg
> 
> (Not safe for work, harsh language)
> 
> :flay:


If i was Spo, this would be my kind of coaching after my team blew it in 2 games. After Game 4 , i would have Lebron looking like this...:jr:


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

we got this tonight. no way we lose - and i'm not saying that out of arrogance, i'm saying that with confidence.


----------



## Ben

Soooooooooo LeBron, a bounceback 40/15/12 will do.


----------



## PoetLaureate

futuristxen said:


> I've watched his entire career. He's never really responded to pressure/trash talking--all of the things that used to fuel guys like Kobe/Jordan. He just isn't like that. He pretty much lives in a weird bubble above everyone. He is very detatched away from the court(I guess you'd have to be, growing up with the pressure he has had).
> 
> So I mean, I don't think if he plays a good game it will have anything to do with anything anybody has said, or says to him. Lebron will do what Lebron wants to do. He wants to win, but he thinks he knows how to do it better than anyone else, and I'm not sure he's convinced that shooting a bunch of times on this defense is the way to do it.
> 
> To be honest, the main thing I'm looking for in game 5 is for Lebron to play better defense. He was awful defensively last night. And that is IMO what cost us the game. He ran out of gas and let Terry run circles around him--which is weird considering he had no problem staying in front of Derrick Rose. I almost feel like he's been resting on offense because he's wanted to be so impactful defensively. But last night, it just wasn't happening.
> 
> Long story short...who really knows what Lebron will do in Game 5.
> 
> It's crazy though. Win or lose the story always seems to be Lebron this year. If Wade wins finals MVP, the story isn't going to be Wade winning the MVP, it's going to be Lebron not getting Finals MVP. It's a really weird place in sports Lebron now inhabits. Somehow the entire sports world turned into Lebron's jilted ex-girlfriend.


What do you make of Lebron's 27/19/10 game last year in game 6?


----------



## nickrock23

Happy Game Day fellaz.. one thing we've been hearing in the press last 2 days is regarding his 2nd half minutes and I think it has factored into it. When you are on the bench watching the game, you start seeing different things and also you can't wait to get back in so it psychs you up. Giving him a break at the end of the 3rd might help him be more aggressive in the 4th. 
I'm not expecting a 40 pt game from LBJ or anything, I just want to see good shot selection in the 4th quarter and not see these desperation shots fighting the shot clock. If someone on the heat gets a pass with 8 seconds or less on the shot clock, you gotta take the shot. LBJ has the ability to drive, create his own space, and take a jumpshot if he has to. We have a better chance with him doing that than a Haslem 18 footer. 
We need to keep Tyson Chandler from dominating down low. I don't know what that will take, maybe more Joel in the 4th, but something has to be done about him. 
If we play hard on defense for 48 minutes we win. GO HEAT !!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Someone in the media really doesnt like Lebron. Last year, someone broke the Delonte and Lebron's mom rumor which blew up during the playoffs and now a Rashard Lewis/Savannah rumor pops up.


----------



## nickrock23

sMaK said:


> Not sure if I've ever been this nervous about a game, in any sport. The stakes of the game combined with me wanting Lebron to answer the critics has me worried as hell lol


I don't feel that way at all. The only thing that concerns me is everyone is picking the Heat to win tonight. That scares me. But the ramifications if we lose don't scare me, going back to Miami down 3-2 isn't an insurmountable thing. Now imagine if you are a Mavs fan, you know if you lose this game the series is pretty much over. That is real pressure. 
If we lose, then game 6 and 7 , hopefully, will be gut wrenching!!!


----------



## sMaK

I feel confident but nervous at the same time. Can't wait for tip off! GO HEAT


----------



## PoetLaureate

Tonight is a blessing, just remember the state of our team at this time last year.


----------



## futuristxen

PoetLaureate said:


> What do you make of Lebron's 27/19/10 game last year in game 6?


I don't know what to make of that game. He was pretty terrible in that one too. He had 10 turnovers to go with all of those stats. And if I remember right, didn't shoot very well.


----------



## futuristxen

Wade2Bosh said:


> Someone in the media really doesnt like Lebron. Last year, someone broke the Delonte and Lebron's mom rumor which blew up during the playoffs and now a Rashard Lewis/Savannah rumor pops up.


There are a lot of people in the media who hate his guts, ha. If this is true, Lebron will be glad he didn't actually marry her. He can probably get custody of his kids and move on without going through what Wade did with his baby's momma.

I also wouldn't be surprised if Lebron didn't have some sort of contract with her regarding stuff like this.


----------



## Wade County

Literally crapping myself here. This team is always so god damn dramatic :laugh:

Killing me here.


----------



## futuristxen

Ratings for this game tonight are going to be crazy. Lebron's game 4 was the Heat's loss, and the NBA's gain. Everyone is going to be tuning in to see Lebron either collapse again, or score 50. Nothing in between. Haha.


----------



## Wade County

Hoping he goes all Otis Smith on them. That game was epic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

It'll be very interesting to see how he comes out playing in this one. He cant be too aggressive yet cant be too passive either.


----------



## Wade County

Thing is, Dallas will expect us to try get him going early...so their D will be very Lebron conscious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Which is why he cant be too aggressive, even though I'm sure he's gonna want to do his all to have a big game.

I just hope that if they put Kidd on Lebron again, that we made adjustments to post him up more, and at least play off of him in the post, when they likely send a 2nd defender to him.


----------



## Wade County

Exactly, and I hope he responds better to the full court pressure and bodying up Stevenson is gonna give him...like, how about blowing past him and attacking the hole?


----------



## futuristxen

I hope he doesn't take a bunch of bad shots, and attacks with intelligence. I'd rather him get a triple double tonight than try and score 60.


----------



## UD40

I have a good feeling about tonight, fellas.

A real good feeling.


----------



## Wade County

Hope you're right UD...I feel sick


----------



## PoetLaureate

Biggest game in 5 years LETS DO THIS


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron on pace for 48 rebounds 

Nice hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade County

Good hustle Joel


----------



## Wade County

Come on CB, WIDE OPEN!


----------



## UD40

Big 3 coming out flat/


----------



## Wade County

Ugh, bad D


----------



## UD40

Oh boy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

so many dumb turnovers to start


----------



## PoetLaureate

omg run the goddamn offense


----------



## PoetLaureate

without turning it over


----------



## Wade2Bosh

why is Joel playing so off of Dirk?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Would've loved to have seen Lebron hit that J. Nice rebound and cut by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron at the 4 now. havent seen that this series.


----------



## Wade County

Millllller


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron in the middle of the zone. FINALLY.


----------



## Wade County

Ugh, Terry


----------



## Wade County

Nice Bibs


----------



## Wade County

Theyre hitting their shots, we arent playing good D yet.


----------



## nickrock23

weathered this storm well. dallas came out on fire and very active. we aren't rotating great, chandler left wide open too much. gotta stay hungry on D


----------



## UD40

**** **** **** **** ****

What happened to Wade!?!?!


----------



## nickrock23

**** man we're done. Wade's bad elbow


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh well that's just ****ing great...


----------



## UD40

****.

We need you, Bron Bron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice pass by Mario2UD


----------



## nickrock23

if it's wade's bad shoulder we are officially done. cardinal is a goon, he wasn't there to take a charge, he initiated that contact, didn't fall bad, just pushed into wade


----------



## PoetLaureate

We can't get a damn stop


----------



## UD40

So ****ing sloppy.


----------



## UD40

Mavs flopping HARD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nickrock23 said:


> if it's wade's bad shoulder we are officially done. cardinal is a goon, he wasn't there to take a charge, he initiated that contact, didn't fall bad, just pushed into wade


Left hip might be the problem according to Ira


----------



## UD40

Juwan must have his Michigan uni on under his Heat jersey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice, Juwan,.


----------



## UD40

Mariooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333333

Wow!

31-30 Miami after 1


----------



## UD40

Holy ****!

HUGE momentum changer!

THERE YOU GO MARIO!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

omg mario lol


----------



## nickrock23

lol chandler just ran right into UD and UD was called for a foul


----------



## Wade County

What happened to Dwyane!?


----------



## nickrock23

god Dallas flops are out of control tonight lol


----------



## UD40

Wade County said:


> What happened to Dwyane!?


Drove the lane, got fouled by Cardinal and then left the game holding his hip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Up 1 after all that. Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice rebound and putback by Lebron


----------



## nickrock23

gosh 4 seconds on Chandler, call something on these guys please


----------



## UD40

Damn, that was a hell of a shot for Mr. Jet.


----------



## nickrock23

the thing about the Cardinal foul that pisses me off is if u watch replay, he didn't brace for contact, he actually lunged toward Dwyane with his right shoulder when Wade went left. He's a big dude that had to hurt. Taking a flop is one thing, but to check someone intentionally is dirty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****, there you go Chris. Nice and1


----------



## UD40

See, French guy from the Mavs I don't feel like caring for, THAT'S how you act after an And 1. Take notes from Bosh.


----------



## UD40

Loved that play from Lebron. Running the floor like a champ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

another nice pass by Mario2LBJ


----------



## UD40

Here comes to Dwyane. Lets go Flash!!!!

Have your Jordan moment.


----------



## nickrock23

finally!!!!! a foul on Dallas!!! Stevenson!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

ugh cant believe that scrub is 10-17 from 3 in this series.


----------



## Wade County

Since when did Deshawn turn into Ray Allen?

Guy doesnt miss against us


----------



## UD40

Bosh with a quite 9 pts.


----------



## UD40

11 for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice step back by Bosh


----------



## UD40

Mario for 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, Mario


----------



## UD40

Really...a foul on Miller?

Get real.


----------



## nickrock23

Wade County said:


> Since when did Deshawn turn into Ray Allen?
> 
> Guy doesnt miss against us


he is deadly from that spot. we can't leave him open there


----------



## UD40

'06 move by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade off the backboard. Good to see.


----------



## Wade County

Wade nice banker!


----------



## nickrock23

MARIO !!!OOOOOO
barea nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PoetLaureate

The offense in this game is insane. I'm surprised Spo hasn't had a heart attack yet.


----------



## Wade County

Rio is gonna get paid this offseason me thinks


----------



## nickrock23

Way to draw contact Bosh !!!


----------



## UD40

Bosh has been awsome tonight.

Keep it up #1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great drive by Bosh.

Wade is playing through a lot of pain.


----------



## nickrock23

Wade County said:


> Rio is gonna get paid this offseason me thinks


word


----------



## UD40

Lol...Bosh slaps hands with Eddie and Joel. Steps towards Lebron, who is talking to Wade, and walks back to the line dejected.


----------



## UD40

That looked like a pick up game.


----------



## nickrock23

I can shoot that better HOUSE !!!


----------



## ChrisRichards

bro, Eddie House ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS NAIL YOUR 3's

what the eff.. air balling them?

bench this dude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

JJ must be really hurt for Eddie to be in over him.


----------



## nickrock23

yo seriously eddie house? he overshot that last 3 by six feet. how about james jones, the 3 pt shooting champ?


----------



## nickrock23

Steve Smith was calling for James Jones today on NBA TV.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

powerful layup by Lebron


----------



## ChrisRichards

thats 3 ruined possessions on Eddie House.

bench him


----------



## nickrock23

i can't believe they are calling these flops and missing so many hard hacks on us


----------



## UD40

These refs are on something.


----------



## UD40

OMG lol the ref acting out that foul is HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## nickrock23

omg Haslem got murdered !!! then they call a touch foul on us


----------



## nickrock23

I can see Marion has an argument, he has been allowed to trip people all series so why call it now?


----------



## UD40

Here we go again.


----------



## UD40

Mario for 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

big 3 by Mario


----------



## UD40

High scoring first half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

60-57 at the half

Dallas shot 66% for the half. 

Wade is obviously playing nowhere near full speed. That doesnt bode well for the 2nd half...


----------



## PoetLaureate

Play some defense wtf is this


----------



## nickrock23

same formula as every game.. we go up and dirk gets the ball and flops when they get into bonus. then he gets ball on baseline and takes 3 steps, that move was outlawed in 1999.


----------



## Wade County

66% for the half. Jesus H christ.


----------



## IbizaXL

Basketball fundamentals 101: the entire mavs team is fully engaged while playing half court offense. Many times you see them moving off the ball, setting screens, picks and cutting to the basket. Its a thing of beauty.

I hope we lose this game so we can come out in game 6 and play basketball. I expect our offense to be ass backwards, but our defense has been super soft.


----------



## Wade County

My links gone - anyone got one?


----------



## nickrock23

come on boys let's bring it home


----------



## Wade2Bosh

No Wade to start the half

Miller 33333


----------



## nickrock23

Awsome pass by Shawn Marion to himself lolololol


----------



## Wade County

Need to D up hard now. And rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

give it to Miller, Chris..


----------



## nickrock23

Horrible call Kidd wasn't even close to establishing position


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dallas is unconscious tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate

ok we are not winning this


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They are hitting everything.


----------



## Wade County

Theyre on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade checks back in.


----------



## Wade County

**** sake


----------



## ChrisRichards

bosh pisses me off man

he just does. "max money?..."

i know he was worth that, because other teams would give it to him, but damn.


----------



## Wade County

We're in deep trouble. Deep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Everything going against us right now..


----------



## ChrisRichards

where the EFF is lebron, bro?

where is he. we are all looking at Wade like he's our superman

We have LBJ too, where the eff is this dude. he's letting the Mavs control him.


----------



## PoetLaureate

pro tip: we are not winning this game the way Dallas is shooting. LBJ can do whatever he wants but it doesnt matter if they hit every three they throw up.


----------



## ChrisRichards

PoetLaureate said:


> pro tip: we are not winning this game the way Dallas is shooting. LBJ can do whatever he wants but it doesnt matter if they hit every three they throw up.


whatever

basketball is about runs. if we can get a good run and defensive stretch we can win this.


----------



## Wade County

This has got to be a huge stand, these next 15 minutes of game time.

Everything against us right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice pass by Wade to Juwan


----------



## Wade County

Have to stop Terry


----------



## ChrisRichards

look at how Wade easily backs up Kidd and scores everytime when Kidd is on him


you want me to make a video OF ALL THE DAMN TIMES KIDD IS ON LBJ and lbj just passes it?

dude. im so angry at lebron man.


----------



## ChrisRichards

seriously

i could throw a shoe at lebron.


----------



## Wade County

****ing Terry man


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cardinal is the worst flopper in the world.


----------



## Wade County

What is with all these loose ball fouls?


----------



## Wade County

Please a Rio half court prayer


----------



## ChrisRichards

the refs are not giving lebron any calls in this entire series


----------



## Wade County

5pt game despite them being lights out.

Need the big 3 to step up here. Chalmers is balling.


----------



## ChrisRichards

the good news?

The Mavs had the most recent run.

The Heat haven't played well at all. The Heat are due for a good run in the 4th, watch. And it will come at a good time to win the game and keep the lead.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm gonna be so glad when this series gets out of Dallas and they stop calling loose ball fouls on ****ing everything


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron cant buy free throws this series

84-79 after 3

Only down 5 after Dallas shot a crazy %, especially from 3.

Gonna be very tough slowing them down now though


----------



## Wade County

Any links?


----------



## UD40

Good foul, Juwan. Send that thug to the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PM sent, WC


----------



## Wade2Bosh

4pt game


----------



## UD40

Lebron, stop passing the ****ing ball!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

horrible help D by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2UD


----------



## Wade County

Sweating here


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How is Dirk ever allowed to be open long enough for that pass to get to him?


----------



## Wade County

Jeez, we either foul or they score.


----------



## UD40

Dirk with about 5 steps, gets blocked, Mavs fan cry foul.


----------



## Wade County

This is gonna come down to the wire...again...


----------



## Wade County

Bench has showed up big, Big 3 arent there yet. Need superhuman effort here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2UD


----------



## ChrisRichards

NO FOUL FOR HASLEM THERE?

HE WAS PUSHED

wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****


----------



## UD40

Lebron has lost his confidence. He was nailing those shots against Philly, Boston and Chicago.


----------



## Wade County

Barea you little asshat


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, that looked clean.


----------



## ChrisRichards

what the.............

you cant BREATHE on dirk. refs are calling everything for him


----------



## Wade County

Sounds like we're getting hosed again


----------



## UD40

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, that looked clean.


But it's Dirk. He always gets "fouled".


----------



## Wade County

So stressed


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2UD

another nice pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Wade

1pt game


----------



## ChrisRichards

1 pt game.

yes.


----------



## UD40

Lets Go Boysssss!!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards

HEAT TAKE THE LEAD

Wade 2 haslem for the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2UD

What passing!!


----------



## Wade County

Yes! Ud!


----------



## Wade County

oh **** oh **** oh **** oh **** oh ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WC, that link still isnt working for you?


----------



## Wade County

Lebron has a triple double. 15/10/10


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> WC, that link still isnt working for you?


Unfortunately not man 

Im on ESPN Play by Play on constant refresh haha


----------



## PoetLaureate

if dallas goes cold this quarter like they are supposed to.......


----------



## Wade County

Oh christ I feel so ****


----------



## Wade County

This is a MASSIVE 5 minutes. Far out.


----------



## ChrisRichards

good D


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade 33333333


----------



## UD40

Wade For 3333333!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Omfg Dw3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and his damn butterfingers

At least the Mavs gave it right back


----------



## UD40

Dirk mouthing off to Chandler. Someone's feeling the pressure...


----------



## Wade County

My stomach is turning


----------



## ChrisRichards

yesss bosh to the ft line

MAKE BOTH DAMNIT


----------



## Wade2Bosh

More great passing. Wade2UD2Bosh who gets fouled


----------



## Wade County

Plz hit Both CB


----------



## ChrisRichards

we needed every point damnit


----------



## Wade County

Like a bosh....****


----------



## UD40

Wade County said:


> My stomach is turning


My heart rate is starting to rev up.


----------



## ChrisRichards

WHY ARE WE LEAVING MAVS WIDE OPEN AT THE 3PT LINE

what is going on AEJAHDSJASHDJ

WHAT THE EFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Wade County

Need to make this a 2 possession game...


----------



## UD40

Horse ****. **** that.


----------



## ChrisRichards

wow.

just wow.

offensive foul?

really?

CHANDLERS FOOT IS ON THE LINE

these refs seriously. the nba is corrupt man. you can buy/influence the refs.


----------



## UD40

Lebron, we need you buddy...


----------



## ChrisRichards

YOU CAN DO IT LEBRON

PLEASE YOU CAN DO IT

please


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron misses a wide open 3...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Kidd with the dagger

Lebron misses a 3 on one end and Kidd hits a 3 on the other


----------



## UD40

****.

Lets go King!


----------



## ChrisRichards

the nba is corrupt, seriously.

this is pathetic. refs are absolutely corrupt and can be bought or influenced.


----------



## PoetLaureate

ugh


----------



## Smithian

...

Not over...


----------



## ChrisRichards

LEBron = 0 pts in the 4th


----------



## UD40

Lets Go Heat!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

We were up 4 just a minute ago.


----------



## Wade County

Yep, this sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh to the line


----------



## Wade County

Need these CB. Really bad.

And then a stop.


----------



## ChrisRichards

thanks bosh

seriously.

2 missed ft's in the clutch

thanks a lot.


----------



## Wade County

Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Another prayer from Terry proves to be the dagger for real now. 

Another late game collapse..


----------



## PoetLaureate

that shot pretty much sums it up


----------



## ChrisRichards

well
game over.

now we are staving off elimination in games 6 and 7.

lol @ lebron's punk ass celebrating in game 2 like the series was over. i hate his overconfidence. i just hate it.


----------



## Wade County

Cant believe this is happening.

13/19 from downtown.


----------



## Smithian

Son of a gun.


----------



## PoetLaureate

you just arent going to beat a team shooting 13-19 from three no matter what you do or who you have


----------



## ChrisRichards

my LBJ avatar is gonna go.

i cant express how angry at LBJ i have been in this series. from his game 2 antics to his passive play to his pathetic play.


----------



## ChrisRichards

I have now lost hope.

Dallas is going to eliminate Miami on our own home court. Unbelievable.


----------



## sknydave

Nevermind that. The Mavs made so many last second desperation 3s tonight


----------



## Wade County

Unbelievable. 3 games. 3 fourth quarter leads.

3 losses.


----------



## ChrisRichards

you awake yet lebron?

still think its going to be easy? want to celebrate you little punk ass b**** ?

damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Up 15 in game 2, up 9 in game 4 and up 4 in game 5, all in the 4th, and cant win any of them.


----------



## Smithian

ChrisRichards said:


> you awake yet lebron?
> 
> still think its going to be easy? want to celebrate you little punk ass b**** ?
> 
> damn.


Dude. Chill.


----------



## PoetLaureate

ChrisRichards said:


> you awake yet lebron?
> 
> still think its going to be easy? want to celebrate you little punk ass b**** ?
> 
> damn.


Relax, Lebron played fine tonight. He may have had 2 4th quarter points but the Heat had 24 4th quarter points, that's usually enough to win. The Mavs just hit literally every shot and especially every desperation one. Nothing you can do.


----------



## ChrisRichards

if it wasn't for Wade's heroics and Dirk missing shots he normally makes in Game 3, the series would be over right now in 5 games with Dallas backdoor sweeping Miami 4-1.


now that Miami is gonna lose this series (looks like), LeBron has nobody to blame but himself. Wade came up big this series. LBJ did squat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

You just knew that at some point, the Mavs were gonna get hot from 3 for a game. And tonight was that night. We survived the 3pt outburst for about 45 minutes, but couldnt overcome the last 2 from Kidd and Terry.


----------



## ChrisRichards

PoetLaureate said:


> Relax, Lebron played fine tonight. He may have had 2 4th quarter points but the Heat had 24 4th quarter points, that's usually enough to win. The Mavs just hit literally every shot and especially every desperation one. Nothing you can do.


look at the video of game 2, game3, game 4. LBJ passive as hell.


game 2= wade on fire, but LBJ decided it was his time. he FAILED us BIG TIME and we lost the game and HCA.

so much is wrong, i am surprised im the only one pissed at LBJ

we shouldnt even BE in this position. 2 PTS IN THE 4TH QUARTER? TWO POINTS?

dude.


----------



## nickrock23

Well that's 4 games we've lost in the last month+ , 3 of them courtesy of Joe Crawford. Sickening how well we played and still lost, Mavs just shot great at the end. But extra possessions killed us. That offensive foul on Lebron was the worst of the series, that wasn't even close to being a charge. Well, we'll probably get Mauer next game I am concerned now because 2 we lost with him calling the game. If this trend of Mavs not being called for any fouls in the 2nd half we are in serious trouble. We have been in the bonus maybe twice whole series? I wouldn't mind if it were equal on the other side but we can't play physical at all without getting whistled. 
Lebron missed so many open shots at the end, he needs to step up. we shot 54% still lost, terrible


----------



## Madstrike

ChrisRichards said:


> if it wasn't for Wade's heroics and Dirk missing shots he normally makes in Game 3, the series would be over right now in 5 games with Dallas backdoor sweeping Miami 4-1.
> 
> 
> now that Miami is gonna lose this series (looks like), LeBron has nobody to blame but himself. Wade came up big this series. LBJ did squat.


Relax man, like others have said, Dallas shot the lights out tonight(especially terry...), you cant really blame the players on your team when the other team is making shot after shot. Also the series goes back to miami now, the heat will have the support from the fans again. Now, if LeBron plays badly next game then yeah curse him all you want cuz hes been nothing but a shadow of himself on these series, Wade on the other hand knows he can take it, so also expect him to go into turbo aggressive mode next game, lets hope his injury isnt gonna bother him.


----------



## Wade County

They torched us from 3. Here's hoping the rings in Miami arent as forgiving.

Perhaps knowing our backs are firmly against the wall will finally ignite this team.


----------



## nickrock23

Relax everyone, they won't shoot 63% from 3 next game. Just like they didn't go 9 for 10 again like they did in game 2. Lakers were down 3-2 last year and won last 2. If we play like we can we will win our 2 home games.


----------



## Madstrike

nickrock23 said:


> Relax everyone, they won't shoot 63% from 3 next game. Just like they didn't go 9 for 10 again like they did in game 2. Lakers were down 3-2 last year and won last 2. If we play like we can we will win our 2 home games.


yeah I agree with you, the only problem though is that the heat has not really been playing like they can lately....


----------



## ChrisRichards

Wade County said:


> They torched us from 3. Here's hoping the rings in Miami arent as forgiving.
> 
> Perhaps knowing our backs are firmly against the wall will finally ignite this team.


this is what we know as heat fans though

for some reason, LBJ is one passive little douche. Long time heat fans aren't used to seeing this garbage. yes, LBJ came out with passion at the start of the game, and did try a little, but he still KEEPS PASSING THE BALL WHEN KIDD IS ON HIM. Wade on the other hand takes it to Kidd and scores for us. so many things I see that LBJ is failing at. and where the EFF is his jumper now? missing wide open shots?

I'm used to seeing my boy Wade go out there, play his heart out and come through for us, and not over celebrate until the time is right.

LBJ probably SHOT HIMSELF IN THE FOOT with his retarded flopping and WINKING TO THE CAMERA after his flop in the Chicago Bulls series. referees probably saw that and took offense. who knows.

but LBJ is one stupid dude. thats all i gotta say. i dont like him and im a heat fan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nickrock23 said:


> Relax everyone, they won't shoot 63% from 3 next game. Just like they didn't go 9 for 10 again like they did in game 2. Lakers were down 3-2 last year and won last 2. If we play like we can we will win our 2 home games.


Yeah, although that they can go off like that 3 from at any moment, makes it especially difficult.

As crazy as this sounds for fans of other teams, this Heat team hasnt been easy to root for all season long. So that they made things this difficult, having to win 2 games to win the the title, is only fitting.

Anyway, Im over this game already. After game 2, nothing will shock me anymore.


----------



## futuristxen

We just gotta hold home court now. We know what we gotta do. I thought Lebron played better tonight. He and Wade were slicing the Mavs D up in the fourth quarter on that run, with all of those passes to Haslem and Bosh. Good team ball. Then we stopped(for some reason), and they kept scoring.

I still have faith in this team. We only needed to get one of those games in Dallas, and we did. 

Now we gotta close strong.

We also have to figure out how to stop putting them in the penalty so early in quarters.


----------



## IbizaXL

Miami has pretty much rolled over and died. Its been the one constant this whole series. Just no fight or passion in these guys with the exception of Wade and Chalmers to an extent. I dont see anything changing the next game. Lets pack it up for the summer boys, and hope there isnt a lock out next season. We finally met a team thats making us pay for all the bad habits weve had all year. it was coming sooner or later. Theres no room for stupid basketball in these finals.


----------



## futuristxen

ChrisRichards said:


> this is what we know as heat fans though
> 
> for some reason, LBJ is one passive little douche. Long time heat fans aren't used to seeing this garbage. yes, LBJ came out with passion at the start of the game, and did try a little, but he still KEEPS PASSING THE BALL WHEN KIDD IS ON HIM. Wade on the other hand takes it to Kidd and scores for us. so many things I see that LBJ is failing at. and where the EFF is his jumper now? missing wide open shots?
> 
> I'm used to seeing my boy Wade go out there, play his heart out and come through for us, and not over celebrate until the time is right.
> 
> LBJ probably SHOT HIMSELF IN THE FOOT with his retarded flopping and WINKING TO THE CAMERA after his flop in the Chicago Bulls series. referees probably saw that and took offense. who knows.
> 
> but LBJ is one stupid dude. thats all i gotta say. i dont like him and im a heat fan.


Jeez dude chill. Wait until after the finals to jump off the parade. Seems like we should be supporting our guys now more than ever. They've got their backs against the wall. Let's not put a knife in it.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1




----------



## Hero

ChrisRichards said:


> this is what we know as heat fans though
> 
> for some reason, LBJ is one passive little douche. Long time heat fans aren't used to seeing this garbage. yes, LBJ came out with passion at the start of the game, and did try a little, but he still KEEPS PASSING THE BALL WHEN KIDD IS ON HIM. Wade on the other hand takes it to Kidd and scores for us. so many things I see that LBJ is failing at. and where the EFF is his jumper now? missing wide open shots?
> 
> I'm used to seeing my boy Wade go out there, play his heart out and come through for us, and not over celebrate until the time is right.
> 
> LBJ probably SHOT HIMSELF IN THE FOOT with his retarded flopping and WINKING TO THE CAMERA after his flop in the Chicago Bulls series. referees probably saw that and took offense. who knows.
> 
> but LBJ is one stupid dude. thats all i gotta say. i dont like him and im a heat fan.


Lol why do you still have his avatar, man?


----------



## UD40

Four words heading into the next two games:

"THIS IS MY HOUSE!"

Bring it on, Mavs. We welcome your presence.

GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade County

2 games at home. 2 wins required.

Can be done for sure, but its gonna be tough.


----------



## ChrisRichards

futuristxen said:


> Jeez dude chill. Wait until after the finals to jump off the parade. Seems like we should be supporting our guys now more than ever. They've got their backs against the wall. Let's not put a knife in it.


I'm not jumping off anything. I've been a Heat fan my entire life. I showed my face and represented after the Timmy/Zo years were over, and during the 15 win season, and when we were getting smacked by Boston.

I'm just saying what I feel about LBJ. I am kind of surprised none of you are angry at him.


----------



## ChrisRichards

ALSO -

Spo is getting outcoached. 

*Our defense is getting destroyed by Carlisle's offensive schemes. He's getting his guys in Terry/Kidd WIDE OPEN looks as our guys are standing around looking confused.*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

ChrisRichards said:


> I'm just saying what I feel about LBJ. I am kind of surprised none of you are angry at him.


Because Dallas shot an insane 13-19 from 3 for the game and were +15 from 3. Cant really blame one person when an entire team shoots that well against you. They were bound to shoot this way at some point.


----------



## futuristxen

ChrisRichards said:


> I'm not jumping off anything. I've been a Heat fan my entire life. I showed my face and represented after the Timmy/Zo years were over, and during the 15 win season, and when we were getting smacked by Boston.
> 
> I'm just saying what I feel about LBJ. I am kind of surprised none of you are angry at him.


Have you listened to Miami radio this week? Everyone is mad at Lebron. I'm just saying it doesn't help anything. He played a lot better tonight, and if he had played game 4 like he did tonight, we'd be going home up 3-2.


----------



## futuristxen

ChrisRichards said:


> ALSO -
> 
> Spo is getting outcoached.
> 
> *Our defense is getting destroyed by Carlisle's offensive schemes. He's getting his guys in Terry/Kidd WIDE OPEN looks as our guys are standing around looking confused.*


It really didn't matter. On them, away from them, they were knocking down the shots. We were lucky to even have a chance to win it the way they shot. 

We move on, and have our season on the line Sunday. 

DO NOT LET GO OF THE ROPE!


----------



## PoetLaureate

You guys there's nothing to ignite or motivate. I know reality sucks but you can't just will your way to wins. The percentages have to work in your favor too. The comeback against Chicago in game 5 wasn't all skill, there was a LOT of good fortune involved there too. We screwed them the same way Dallas screwed us tonight. Sometimes **** happens but I think this team played a decent game tonight. They should be ready to go for game 6. Oh and **** Joe Crawford for that charging call.


----------



## ChrisRichards

After watching these games, I just don't feel like LBJ is trying his hardest and leaving it ALL on the court.

I guess Wade spoiled me. Even if we lost a game, I left feeling satisfied. Wade tried his best, we got beat by a better team, etc. but LBJ leaves me feeling like "THIS DUDE IS NOT TRYING HARD ENOUGH, why is he so passive?!?!?"

is this why Cavaliers fans were saying he quit? cause seriously, I bet you all of Miami can relate right now.


----------



## Wade County

Its kinda fitting that this is how it is. We play better when we're desperate - we haven't played desperate enough in key moments.

Game 6 - elimination? Or will we be favourites in game 7?


----------



## Madstrike

there is no such thing as favorites at this point... even if the mavs lose next game you are not likely to say they are done after what happened on these series are you?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hell no, especially with how they can go off from 3 at any moment.


----------



## Rather Unique

As mad as i have been for the past 4 games...like W2B this team never makes it easy on itself. Now it's go hard or stay home. Time to see if the stars do shine brightest when the light is upon them. If they wanted it as bad as they talked bout it, it's about that time to show. 

As for this game, our overall defense let us down early, that snowballed (as it does in bball) into giving them all the confidence in the world to knock down tough shots down the stretch. Not much you can do about the latter. 

I'll tell y'all this much, i won't have a voice past Sun-Tues. LET'S GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade County

The effect of Dallas being up 3-2 is really both teams having held home court. If we hold ours, we win. Simple equation - tough to do.

We have the opportunity though. If Dallas is gonna win, I feel itll be in 6. If its a game 7, at home, I like our chances still.


----------



## nickrock23

The calls will eventually start going our way. They play defense by swatting at the ball , for instance Kidd tonight hacked LBJ but no call and he argued it. These obvious calls we will get at home. Chandler almost took LBJ's head off on the layup he made, here's another guy is somehow never in foul trouble. Meanwhile Miller is hot and we have to take him out with 3 touch fouls. It's just something we tried to fight through and only succeeded once. Hopefully they start to call Dirk's 5 step layups too!!


----------



## Wade County

Well, its all gonna come down to how we respond in Game 6. This is our first losing streak of the playoffs. Time to up the ante and respond.

We just gotta play better. Plain and simple.


----------



## nickrock23

I'm glad someone had the common sense to say that the LBJ charge was a bad call. Wilbon. That And-1 gives us a 1 point lead with 1:30. Damn Joe Crawford to hell.


----------



## futuristxen

Yep. It's exciting really. You guys have to admit. As nerve wracking as it is, this is exactly why these three guys teamed up. To have these sorts of games coming up. No more losing in the first round, getting knocked out by the celtics whenever--going into game 6 now. Down 3-2. Have home court. Championship on the line.

That's why these guys are here. And now it's time for them to go get it. They've been through too much **** this year to go out this close to what they want.

I don't even care about Bosh and Lebron. Do you honestly think DWade is going to let us lose this game?

Game 6 is going to be awesome.


----------



## Wade County

Game 6 better be awesome, or we're ****ed.

I didnt see the Lebron offensive foul call, but if it removed an and 1 from us...im filthy. Dunno if it wouldve made a difference though the way they were shooting. Unreal.


----------



## futuristxen

Wade County said:


> Game 6 better be awesome, or we're ****ed.
> 
> I didnt see the Lebron offensive foul call, but if it removed an and 1 from us...im filthy. Dunno if it wouldve made a difference though the way they were shooting. Unreal.


Well we would have been up 1 with a minute 30 to go, instead of down 5 with under a minute to go.(They hit a 3 right after it).

It changed the complexion of the game. Chandler was late IMO and didn't have his feet set.


----------



## ChrisRichards

futuristxen said:


> Yep. It's exciting really. You guys have to admit. As nerve wracking as it is, this is exactly why these three guys teamed up. To have these sorts of games coming up. No more losing in the first round, getting knocked out by the celtics whenever--going into game 6 now. Down 3-2. Have home court. Championship on the line.
> 
> That's why these guys are here. And now it's time for them to go get it. They've been through too much **** this year to go out this close to what they want.
> 
> I don't even care about Bosh and Lebron. Do you honestly think DWade is going to let us lose this game?
> 
> Game 6 is going to be awesome.


It's not about Wade letting us lose or not. I love and trust Wade. but the problem is 

1) Wade can't dominate the ball anymore. He has to "share" with LBJ and Bosh. So you won't see much of Wade carrying the Heat for the whole game and getting into a rhythm. LBJ breaks Wade's rhythm many times, like he did in Game 2 which cost us that game and looks like the series.

2) Dallas is doing everything possible to not let Wade go off. Thankfully, Wade has a good matchup and can still score.

meanwhile, LBJ doesn't take advantage of matchups. When Jason Kidd is on LBJ, lebron doesnt score. he just passes it. It's really sad to watch.


Anyway, the refs will be on our side in game 6.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Joey Crawford is one of the worst ref in the NBA, if not the worst. Always thought that, he plays wayyy too much off emotion... This was a must win for dallas, if they had lost miami would ahve closed them in 6.. I'm not feeling too good about miami. Where is LeBrons mind? Why does he just shoot 3s at the end of the games praying. I hate it, DRIVE IT IN. My friend who's been hating on lebron all year made a good point to me today. He said he doesnt hate him any more for a few reasons; one being that ppl have criticized him way to much, and two being b/c he said its not even an argument anymore that LeBron is the GOAT, and i think hes right. Great players take over close games. Champions take over close games. LeBron hasn't shown that. Hes been absent in the 4th quarters, he doesnt have that WAde like killer instinct.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Momentum is totally with Dallas. I feel like they've won 3 straight. The only thing we have going for us is that we're going back home. Hopefully it is enough


----------



## ChrisRichards

Dwyane Wade said:


> Momentum is totally with Dallas. I feel like they've won 3 straight. The only thing we have going for us is that we're going back home. Hopefully it is enough


don't you mean 4 straight?

I have no confidence in the Heat right now, but that's because of the way the referees are doing us.


----------



## Ben

If we're champions, we're going to have to show it in the next 2 games. We know we can do this, it's whether we're going to come out with passion or determination, or are we going to let them take it away from us on our own floor?


----------



## Tersk

It was a charge


----------



## Il BLaZe l1

that loss really hurt. i was convinced we'd come out and straight up TAKE that game.

well, now that "must win" phrase really comes into play. let's see if they can really do what they envisioned...


----------



## Adam

I might be alone on this but I thought that we lost games 2, 3 and 4 by taking out Joel and putting Haslem on Dirk in the fourth quarter. Both situations we had big leads. Haslem isn't in good form and Spo's rotation is not going to be able to close out games.

Of course that's not to say he wasn't brilliant last night. We lost last night because LeBron took long, bad jumpshots with 3 minutes left and Dallas in the penalty.


----------



## nickrock23

Adam I agree with you to some degree, but Haslem is more reliable on offense. I don't think Joel could have handled some of those passes last night. But leaving Joel on bench gives Chandler an advantage. Unfortunately we've had lapses on both offense and defense so we just have to start making plays. 
I would like to see more Chalmers, I actually had a nightmare last night (when i finally got to sleep) that Miami traded Chalmers to San Antonio. Mario was pissed he got taken out and I don't blame him. He was knocking down shots and he's playing with so much more confidence than the rest of our shooters. His body language is so positive and that rubs off on the rest of the team.. I am loving him more than ever right now.
*we won game 3, lost 2, 4 and 5


----------



## sMaK

Spo messed up leaving Bibby in for so long at the start of the 2nd. Mario needs more playing time (can't believe I just said that)


----------



## Dee-Zy

As much as I am a huge Joel fan, his D on Dirk is not as good as UD on Dirk. Dirk misses a lot more shots with UD on him. Dirk usually always swishes his shots over Joel.

I thought the best D that we had against Dirk was when we doubled Dirk with UD and Joel.

Maybe a line up of Wade, James, Bosh, Joel, UD? Would that make any sense? No 3pt threat though...


----------



## sMaK

No way that lineup would ever see the light of day


----------



## Adam

Dee-Zy said:


> ...


No.

Haslem has been awful. Not just his defense in game 2 killed us but that turnover with 1 minute left was a dagger. Even Spo had to take him off Nowitzki and put Bosh on him. In game 4 we had a 6 point lead when Haslem came in and Dirk consistently burned Haslem badly.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Dirk blew by Haslem for a layup in the closing seconds of game 4 the exact same way he burned Bosh in game 2. Bosh's is the one that gets all the replays though.


----------



## sMaK

Yeah, Joel has defended Dirk the best. I'm still confused as to why Spo hasn't tried Lebron on him at all. Not even once.


----------



## UD40

^ My feelings exactly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I might be alone here but I think Bosh's D has been the worst of all the bigs. I close my eyes whenever Bosh is on Dirk. And when he isnt on Dirk, his boxing out of Chandler has been horrific. If he isnt scoring in the 4th, and he hasnt really done much in the 4th, i'd almost rather have UD and Joel in there.


----------



## Wade County

Yeah, Bosh was OK against KG for the most part....but gee, he's been awful defensively in the Finals. He's either getting his ass handed to him by Dirk or not boxing out and letting Chandler give them 2nd chance points. Its a back breaker against a team as offensively skilled as Dallas.

I feel like we've had enough contributions from Wade and the bench guys to win games. Really, it's been a lack of 4th quarter punch from 2/3 of the Big 3 that has killed us.


----------

